# Pics of stock double din cd player?



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of their stock double din cd player from a 98-99 sentra with it being all lit up? I want to see what the display is like. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I used to have a pic of mine, but unfortunately every picture I've taken between March and December (roughly 800pix) have been wiped from my hard drive 

Sorry.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the display is green with digital watch like numbers and what not.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

ok.. well.. anyone got that radio and a digicam?


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Sorry. Got rid of mine shortly after I got my car. But also, the '99-'01 Altima uses the same stereo if you can find somebody with that. My mom had an '00 Altima GXE with the same double DIN stereo as my '99 Sentra SE-L.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

im pretty sure double din's were used 99 and later, my girlfriends 98 has a single din...so yeah.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any reason why this isn't in the audio section? just wondering......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tavel said:


> im pretty sure double din's were used 99 and later, my girlfriends 98 has a single din...so yeah.


the double DIN radio came with the "LE" pakage i belive.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

chimmike said:


> any reason why this isn't in the audio section? just wondering......


Lack of thinking on my part.


I just won the radio that was posted in this thread.. exact same one.. for 12.50  Figured it's cheap enoug.. why not  how do they sound? do they play cd-r's good?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for stock i was quite happy with the sound (just wanted pre outs for my sub) and unlike my damned alpine it never skiped! ever! not once. it was great. but alas.........i settled for slightly better sound and pretty looks.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> for stock i was quite happy with the sound (just wanted pre outs for my sub) and unlike my damned alpine it never skiped! ever! not once. it was great. but alas.........i settled for slightly better sound and pretty looks.


I'm still gonna have my subs hooed up... just gonna use the high input on my amp. I got a clarion deck in it right now... but it won't accept cd's anymore.. plus i don't like the way it looks in the car. Can't use the trim ring. Figured the stock radio would look better as it is made to be there. My car came with an alpine in it.. but i took it out for the clarion.


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

You can use the trim ring on your deck, just takes a little shaving with a razor or a dremel.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

B14 Bomber said:


> You can use the trim ring on your deck, just takes a little shaving with a razor or a dremel.


yeah.. but then it looks unprofessional... and hurts if i was to sell it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

youl be pretty happy with the radio. i know i was quite impressed.


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

It actually doesn't look bad, you have to shave in small increments so you get a good fit, and if you go to sell the car, just put in a cheap deck. Think Wal-mart


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

My 98 200 sx SE came w/ that exact radio. So it was being used before '99, I know someone had posted that they didn't start using them till '99, but I definently have one, and its a nice set-up for a stock cd player, I have no intentions of taking it out to put in another one. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> for stock i was quite happy with the sound (just wanted pre outs for my sub) and unlike my damned alpine it never skiped! ever! not once. it was great. but alas.........i settled for slightly better sound and pretty looks.


my alpine almost never skips, just on big bumps. i got my alpine for the looks, thought i'd add a little bling to my first car (91 stanza w/ giant hole in dash)...but i really like it. the controls are very intuitive, and the advanced function controls(like setting clock) are easy to remember and do whilst driving. alpine definitly has a good desighn team.

but for my girlfriends car doesn't have the stock deck anymore(i can tell its stock single din though, no cutout for double din)...the cd player is getting really fidgity. skips a lot, doesn't like to read cds very much anymore, eject button exploded. im gonna replace it with a pioneer methinks.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah my 99 sentra came with one, its made by clarion. It plays cd's well, its radio reception is really good(better than my sony xplod), and it doesnt skip much. Unlike my new sony xplod, it doesnt play cd-rws, doesnt have sound filters, doesnt have sub outputs, isnt as loud, looks cheap. the only time its skipped though is when i hit a bump going 120 and it skipped for like 30 seconds


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ you wernt going 120. 

but like i said, if it had more control on the treble and bass, i would have kept it and bought an amp for my speakers instead.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^ you wernt going 120.
> 
> but like i said, if it had more control on the treble and bass, i would have kept it and bought an amp for my speakers instead.


I got a Clarion Crossover.. just gotta see if it has a high input. I know that my amps do. either way.. i really won't have any room to complain about it.. i only paid 12.50 for it..lol


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

this is what i have in my 99SELhere
the pic is real crappy because i wanted it to fit, but its what im running as a headunit for my quasi system.
ive got the rear outputs going through a converter for RCA outputs then through a decade old EQ to the amp which is running the rears and the subs, might not be the best way but its what i can afford for right now and it sounds the way i want it to sound. by the way the stock speakers are putting out about 5.5V out of the radio


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

2nrguy said:


> this is what i have in my 99SELhere
> the pic is real crappy because i wanted it to fit, but its what im running as a headunit for my quasi system.
> ive got the rear outputs going through a converter for RCA outputs then through a decade old EQ to the amp which is running the rears and the subs, might not be the best way but its what i can afford for right now and it sounds the way i want it to sound. by the way the stock speakers are putting out about 5.5V out of the radio


That is the radio that I originally wanted.. but they want way too much for it on ebay. i don't use tapes anyways..lol


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

I received my stock cd player today. I must say that I truly was quite impressed. Looks and sounds great. definately worth the 12.50 lol :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^ you wernt going 120.


yeah, that is quite impossible unless he had his ECU reprogramed.


----------

